# Ford 5640. Which loader?



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, last night I bought my first cab tractor. It was a little bigger frame than I was looking for, but the price was excellent! It is a 1994 Ford 5640 SL 4x4 with the 12 speed transmission and around 2500 hours. It seems like everything mechanical is in great shape, but has several small cosmetic and luxury type items to fix. My big question now is what loaders will fit this tractor? I can get a new Quicke from the local dealer but it is as much as I paid for the tractor. Can anyone tell me what used loaders to look for? Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Ford 7210 fits a 6640 but that's 4X2.A 7410 should fit right.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks! I will keep an eye out for one of those. It would be nice to have a matching Ford loader.

Does anyone know how to look up which after market loaders will fit it, like Bush Hog, Quicke, Great Bend, etc. Also, any after market loaders to stay away from?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

csdeyton said:


> Thanks! I will keep an eye out for one of those. It would be nice to have a matching Ford loader.
> 
> Does anyone know how to look up which after market loaders will fit it, like Bush Hog, Quicke, Great Bend, etc. Also, any after market loaders to stay away from?


Yeah, I'd like to know those things myself...

I've been looking for a good used loader for my 5610S. A Ford 7210 loader would fit; I was looking at one on a 5610S at a dealer awhile back. I've got an EZ-ON (Allied) loader I bought from "Loader Super Center" in Oklahoma years ago on the other 5610, but I'd like one on the second 5610 as well, and unfortunately Loader Super Center is no longer in business. We picked up that loader with the "quick tach" bucket and mount for like $3600 about 15 years ago-- they're DOUBLE that now. New loader prices, like most things, are kinda nuts IMHO.

It'd be nice if there was a website or page or something that sorta showed the compatibility and mounting options for different loaders and different tractors.

Later! OL J R


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been looking for a good used loader for my 5610S. A Ford 7210 loader would fit; I was looking at one on a 5610S at a dealer awhile back. I've got an EZ-ON (Allied) loader I bought from "Loader Super Center" in Oklahoma years ago on the other 5610, but I'd like one on the second 5610 as well, and unfortunately Loader Super Center is no longer in business. We picked up that loader with the "quick tach" bucket and mount for like $3600 about 15 years ago-- they're DOUBLE that now. New loader prices, like most things, are kinda nuts IMHO.

It'd be nice if there was a website or page or something that sorta showed the compatibility and mounting options for different loaders and different tractors.

Later! OL J R [/quote]

How do you like your 5610S? I really like the Ford tractors and hope this 5640 will last me a while. So far the only mechanical issue I have found is going from 2nd to 3rd or 3rd to 2nd it will lock up if you don't shift just right. The previous owner showed me where to take the boot off and peck the shifter with a hammer to get it to unlock. He said it has done that since he bought it, and after a little bit he got used to how it shifted, but whenever his brother ran it it would lock up. I have seen a few complaints on that same issue online, but no fixes. I left it at the local tractor shop this weekend. The owner was a Ford tractor mechanic for 20 years until the local dealer closed down after Fiat took over.

It would be nice to have a list somewhere on loader compatibility. The other problem is the loader may work but the brackets don't fit the tractor, then you have to find or fabricate brackets. Which I really won't need a loader until winter, but I would like to keep my eye out in the mean time.

Does any know if Bush Hog sold their loader line to Quicke? I went to Bush Hog's website and it pulled up Quicke when I clicked on loaders.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Bought a Dunham-Lehr Farmhand 22 loader with my 5610-2, and have been very happy with it!

It might not be quite as rugged as a 7410, but IMHO way ahead of a 7210!

HTH, Dave


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

csdeyton said:


> I've been looking for a good used loader for my 5610S. A Ford 7210 loader would fit; I was looking at one on a 5610S at a dealer awhile back. I've got an EZ-ON (Allied) loader I bought from "Loader Super Center" in Oklahoma years ago on the other 5610, but I'd like one on the second 5610 as well, and unfortunately Loader Super Center is no longer in business. We picked up that loader with the "quick tach" bucket and mount for like $3600 about 15 years ago-- they're DOUBLE that now. New loader prices, like most things, are kinda nuts IMHO.
> 
> It'd be nice if there was a website or page or something that sorta showed the compatibility and mounting options for different loaders and different tractors.
> 
> Later! OL J R


How do you like your 5610S? I really like the Ford tractors and hope this 5640 will last me a while. So far the only mechanical issue I have found is going from 2nd to 3rd or 3rd to 2nd it will lock up if you don't shift just right. The previous owner showed me where to take the boot off and peck the shifter with a hammer to get it to unlock. He said it has done that since he bought it, and after a little bit he got used to how it shifted, but whenever his brother ran it it would lock up. I have seen a few complaints on that same issue online, but no fixes. I left it at the local tractor shop this weekend. The owner was a Ford tractor mechanic for 20 years until the local dealer closed down after Fiat took over.

It would be nice to have a list somewhere on loader compatibility. The other problem is the loader may work but the brackets don't fit the tractor, then you have to find or fabricate brackets. Which I really won't need a loader until winter, but I would like to keep my eye out in the mean time.

Does any know if Bush Hog sold their loader line to Quicke? I went to Bush Hog's website and it pulled up Quicke when I clicked on loaders.

[/QUOTE]

Like the 5610S's fine. We have two of them-- both late 90's. Used to row crop with them, now just cut rake bale and load/move hay, and other miscellaneous farm jobs.

They're a little higher horsepower than the '81 6600 Ford and early 70's 5200 they replaced. Same basic tractor though.

Good cheap horsepower. Bought new and plan to keep them!

Later! OL J R


----------

